# Scheduled for the ServSafe Manager's class



## chadinclw (Jul 23, 2011)

I just scheduled myself for the ServSafe Manager's test.

I was certified with Luby's in '97 and paid my own in 2004.
I like to stay current in case I get the urge to change jobs or start catering again!

Besides, it's fun to refresh knowledge about the "right way" to do things. I know we all have things we do that don't follow the "standards" (just look at the discussions about curing!) but I like to have the current standard to gauge how I'm doing from the business side.

There was an article recently about a home cook/writer that had the health inspector into her house. She failed miserably and some of the things restaurants take as norms are what cooked her goose. Things like having hand washing materials at the kitchen (dish) sink!!

Anyway, if you have a few $ to spare and want an interesting few hours, order the book, review, and take the test!! It's better than Jeopardy!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 25, 2011)

I have thought about enrolling in a class just for my personal knowledge but just haven't had the time and a class close enough when I do have the time


----------



## chadinclw (Jul 25, 2011)

I've had the Manager's cert a couple of times. I find it good to have when I start poking around for additional work.

However, if you want the "knowledge" check Amazon or such for the text book. Used they go for $20 or less. Currently the ServSafe Essentials, 5th edition is being used in classes.


----------



## alblancher (Jul 25, 2011)

I have found a set of food safety codes on the Internet.  Talking about I guess what SafeServe discusses.  A lot of very specific, detailed information,  I bet the SafeServe book talks about what is important and kind of cuts through all the minutia.

May be worth finding a used book and reading it just for the background information if nothing else.

Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 25, 2011)

Servsafe is a great course and teaches the in's and out's of Food Safety and Sanitation. But it is designed for the average kitchen worker. In Culinary school I scored a 99 on the exam, a year later I was a kitchen manager and received my first health inspection. Although we passed I learned that I knew Jack about the Health Codes. Had to hit the books the Inspector gave me. Absolutely, Positively take the course or read the book but you need more if going into business...JJ


----------

